
Learning to crochet as a 32 year old man - mcrittenden
https://critter.blog/2019/07/01/learning-to-crochet-as-a-32-year-old-man/
======
zigzaggy
I also have the problem of my mind wandering during meetings. This is a pretty
cool solution. I tried several of the other toys you mentioned too and none of
them worked. Maybe I'll try this for a change.

~~~
mcrittenden
Yeah, give it a shot! It's cheap to get started and doesn't take long to learn
how to make some basic things.

